
Elon Musk is making a big mistake about the Apple Car - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/musk-mistake-about-apple-car-2016-6
======
Fricken
Elon Musk thinks he's going to be making 1 million cars a year in 2020, which
is ridiculous. Apple purportedly has targeted 2019 as the year they go into
production, which is also ridiculous, but not as ridiculous as Faraday Future,
who started later than Apple, but claims their first vehicle will go into
production in 2017.

2017 also happens to be the year Volvo intends to begin public trials with
fully autonomous vehicles. Most of the other big carmakers have targeted 2020
as the year they'll have fully autonomous vehicles, which, while still
ridiculous, is a little bit less ridiculous.

In the automotive industry, Musk has established himself as the pacesetter for
making promises that won't be kept, and everybody wants a piece of the action.

